# Amelia Earhart



## cubpilot (Aug 18, 2008)

Not so long ago there was a brief news report that the location of where Amelia Earhart crash landed in the Pacific had been located and a bone fragment had been found. The full details can be seen at http://www.tighar.org/ 
A friend of mine is involved in the project and tells me that a lot more evidence needs to be uncovered about what happened and crucial to this are the radio calls. hence a query to all you sparkies to see if any of you could shed any light on whether records of radio traffic, other than the US military they have already, would have been kept to this day. 
I gather that as well as vhf voice equipment they did carry a shortwave morse set but it is not sure if the set was in working condition when the set off on their final flight. the aerial was snagged on take off.


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

I saw where a man who had some old letters from her, sent them to be DNA'd from where she had licked the flap, in hopes of IDng the bones.


----------



## RayL (Apr 16, 2008)

I have every reason to think that the old logbooks have been kept and will be stored somewhere. The National Archives at Kew sounds likely to me.

Twenty or more years ago an astronomer theorised that the Tunguska incident of 1908 might have been attributable to a miniature black hole whipping through the Earth and out the other side, for which he visualised a dramatic 'water-spout' feature that might have been observed by a ship's crew and entered into the log. Logs were consequently dug out and studied, but no such report came to light - and anyway it is now quite settled that the incident was caused by a small comet or asteroid.

I would be amazed if the radio logs we maintained years ago were subsequently pulped. I recall that one had to insert a valid entry every ten minutes to show that one was awake and alert, and I found this so tricky to honour that I decided to treat it seriously and do what was asked (this seemed easier than putting up some sort of pretence). My log records were consequently sprinkled with little extracts from 'key chats' that happened to be in range of where I happened to be - and all are genuine!


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Whilst working for the Australian Government I discovered, to my disgust and anger, that all radio log books were burnt after about 6 months storage....


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

*Amelia Erhart*

The Amelia Erhart Centre (Museum) "may" have some idea. Contrary to the statements furnished in Wikipedia, the above centre is NOT situated on the site of her forced landing during her 1932 transatlantic flight. The actual landing area is about 1 mile away. It is now under a housing estate but then was bang in the middle of one of my grandfather's fields. He took her in and gave her a cup of tea. She stayed three days.


----------



## cubpilot (Aug 18, 2008)

by co-incidence today on a flying website there has been a post to say that some divers have found what they believe could be the wreckage of her plane has been discovered near a Papua/New Guinea island. Similar area of the world and close to intended route but some way from the area that has been searched.


----------

